# Metal pin streaking



## Squilliam (Jul 2, 2013)

How do you guys prevent black streaks coming off metal (brass) handle pins on light colored wood? I use a belt sander for rough shaping, but during hand sanding, with finer grits, metal removed from the pins always ends up getting pushed into the grain by the sandpaper, leaving dark marks. It also happens when I'm buffing by hand with compound on a rag.

Is this simply not an issue when buffing wheels are used?

Thanks.


----------



## DevinT (Jul 3, 2013)

This can happen with buffing wheels, it helps to rake the wheel and use more compound. It's also important to buff off of the pin and onto the handle instead of off the wood and onto the pin.

Having the wood stabilized also helps.

Hoss


----------



## Squilliam (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------

